
Sorry, Unix fans: OS X El Capitan kills root - pmlnr
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2988096/mac-os-x/sorry-unix-fans-os-x-el-capitan-kills-root.html
======
omginternets
I'm getting closer and closer to installing Ubuntu (or similar) on my Mac.

Has anybody tried dual-booting on a macbook pro, or similar? How does it
compare to doing so on a non-Mac laptop?

~~~
shiplet
I've currently got rEFInd dual-booting Yosemite and Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro
11,3 (15", mid-2014, 2.5GHz) - and it works just fine. It took some tweaking -
the Linux distro didn't come with Wifi support right away, and it took some
searching to figure out the problem (you'll have to install the Broadcom
drivers manually from the Linux boot drive). But after that got worked out,
it's become a pleasure to work with.

The most frustrating bit was actually getting it to output at a native
2560x1080 resolution for my LG Ultrawide. But, again, there's a driver for it.
The only reason I haven't switched to it full-time is I haven't had the
time/luxury of incorporating it into my current workflow. Too many deadlines.
But I plan to, and until then I'll just keep using Yosemite.

------
thomasrossi
well, [https://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/38371/](https://www.exploit-
db.com/exploits/38371/) OS is getting popular, i.e. it is a decent target

